# How to request a web page from cmd line?



## alexe100 (Jan 8, 2009)

Hi,
I am beginner in freebsd.
Till now I couldnt install any graphic window manager... When compiling them there is always errors...

Well, I am using free bsd to test an embedded system with ip layer. It is the embedded system that is the server.

Till now I learned here that to send bytes over serial port we use
cu -l /dev/cuad0 -s 2400

To send a icmp message thorugh serial port we use slattach and configure an ip address. Then we ping the embedded device ip address. This is already done and working 

Now I need to send a tcp reques (or udp) to see if my embedded device can return a little we page to free bsd.

Using command line, how can I request a web page on the embedded device addressed thorugh slattach?

To ping it I do:
ping 192.168.1.2

How to request a web page?


Many thanks

Alex


----------



## trasz@ (Jan 8, 2009)

fetch http://192.168.1.2/


----------



## alexe100 (Jan 8, 2009)

Great!

Thanks!

Alex


----------

